# WinXP SP3



## jbergsing (Oct 20, 2007)

I was listening to Leo La Port's "Security Now" podcast and they were saying that MS is getting ready to release SP3 for XP in 2Q of '08. Not surprising, of course, but what I found shocking was that it contains 1000+ fixes! Some of them are all the patches they've released since SP2 which, if any of you have had the privilege of reformatting a XP SP2 machine know, is a day-long venture of installing and rebooting. Microsoft said after the release of SP3, there will be no more critical / security releases for XP. I assume that means support for XP ends there.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm a beta tester for XP SP3 (and Vista SP1). Nothing spectacular in either . . . like Leo said, just bugfixes upon bugfixes.


----------



## jbergsing (Nov 6, 2007)

raekwon said:


> I'm a beta tester for XP SP3 (and Vista SP1). Nothing spectacular in either . . . like Leo said, just bugfixes upon bugfixes.


That's fine with me. I'm waiting to reformat my old XP machine (came with SP2 installed) because I don't want to go through that nightmare of updating it as it is now.


----------

